# How do I livestream on twitch, and add facecam?



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

yo yo yo


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Depends which application you use to broadcast , if it's with OBS i can help you out.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Depends which application you use to broadcast , if it's with OBS i can help you out.


OBS? PC, Windows 8 lol


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah ,it's a free broadcasting software to record or livestream ,link: https://obsproject.com/


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Yeah ,it's a broadcasting software to record or livestream ,link: https://obsproject.com/


Isnt twitch is own program?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

It is ,but you need some type of application like obs or xsplit to record whatever you want to livestream on twitch.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> It is ,but you need some type of application like obs or xsplit to record whatever you want to livestream on twitch.


Aight, I downloaded it


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> It is ,but you need some type of application like obs or xsplit to record whatever you want to livestream on twitch.


I dont know how to use this


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Read this and you should be good to go.The guide is for OBS and also explains how to set up your cam. http://www.pcworld.com/article/2824444/the-beginners-guide-to-game-streaming-with-twitch.html


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Read this and you should be good to go.The guide is for OBS and also explains how to set up your cam. http://www.pcworld.com/article/2824444/the-beginners-guide-to-game-streaming-with-twitch.html


Aight, in-game (steam tab) can i see the comments?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

No you either need to alt tab out or have a 2nd screen ,phone/laptop etc. to read the comments.Don't forget to mute your stream if you decide to alt tab out of game when reading comments.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> No you either need to alt tab out or have a 2nd screen ,phone/laptop etc. to read the comments.Don't forget to mute your stream if you decide to alt tab out of game when reading comments.


Why mute?

I got a TV, but it is hooked to the computer


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> No you either need to alt tab out or have a 2nd screen ,phone/laptop etc. to read the comments.Don't forget to mute your stream if you decide to alt tab out of game when reading comments.


Also Im thinking of buying, a stand-alone microphone (you see the rapper ones), can I love stream it?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Because the audio will play double and your viewers can hear that as well.If you use a monitor as your main screen then yeah ,you can use your tv to read the comments


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Because the audio will play double and your viewers can hear that as well.If you use a monitor as your main screen then yeah ,you can use your tv to read the comments


Alt-tab to read the comments, and for reason it plays the audio twice?

Humn, ok, but how can I read and play in each other?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

> Also Im thinking of buying, a stand-alone microphone (you see the rapper ones), can I love stream it?


You can yeah , i have one of those.They're usually with an XLR connector though which you need an external soundcard for.But i think there are some of these mic's available with a usb connection too.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> You can yeah , i have one of those.They're usually with an XLR connector though which you need an external soundcard for.But i think there are some of these mic's available with a usb connection too.


Does it come in the package?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

No but i think it's best you buy one of these usb type of mics, they're dummy proof.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> No but i think it's best you buy one of these usb type of mics, they're dummy proof.


Nah, bruh, thanks. I just want to understand this


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

facecam is an interesting idea if you could find a tiny camera that focuses really close and find a way to mount it on your face and livestreem a feed of your pores on the side of your nose whatever you're doing throughout the day.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> facecam is an interesting idea if you could find a tiny camera that focuses really close and find a way to mount it on your face and livestreem a feed of your pores on the side of your nose whatever you're doing throughout the day.


Thanks!:kiss:


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> No but i think it's best you buy one of these usb type of mics, they're dummy proof.


Soo, lets say I get the other one, what\where should I buy the rest of the pieces.

And if im on steam (Shift+Tab to open steam chat), the keys you said are the twich one?

Soo i click those once and it opens automaticly on my TV while I play on PC? Or vice-versa, and can I switch both?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I meant one of those mics you want but with a usb connection instead of an XLR so you don't have to buy an external soundcard.I'd recommend this one; Audio Technica AT2020USB, if your budget allows it.

You just set up your PC monitor as your main screen which will be for the gameplay and on your tv you open your twitch channel where you can read the chat.You need a pretty good upload speed and high end PC to stream in HD though.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> I meant one of those mics you want but with a usb connection instead of an XLR so you don't have to buy an external soundcard.I'd recommend this one; Audio Technica AT2020USB, if your budget allows it.
> 
> You just set up your PC monitor as your main screen which will be for the gameplay and on your tv you open your twitch channel where you can read the chat.You need a pretty good upload speed and high end PC to stream in HD though.


I only got 100 euros

And quote me


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> I only got 100 euros
> 
> And quote me


This one is aight too for around 80 euros
*Samson C03U USB*


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> This one is aight too for around 80 euros
> *Samson C03U USB*


My friend has it, I will look it on stores.

What about webcam, I have than 20 euros and gonna try buy cheap headphones or smth lol


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> My friend has it, I will look it on stores.
> 
> What about webcam, I have than 20 euros and gonna try buy cheap headphones or smth lol


You still have to buy a cam and headphones with 20 euro?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> You still have to buy a cam and headphones with 20 euro?


do they cost much?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

You can find cheap headphones but i don't think you'll find a good cam for around 10 euro.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> You can find cheap headphones but i don't think you'll find a good cam for around 10 euro.


ok, i streamed for a while, humn, soo i have to disable the sound of my music if i get out my game than?~

What about music, humn, if i get a strike, what could happen?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> You can find cheap headphones but i don't think you'll find a good cam for around 10 euro.


hey, can i use my mic of my iphone for twitch temporarely?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> ok, i streamed for a while, humn, soo i have to disable the sound of my music if i get out my game than?~
> 
> What about music, humn, if i get a strike, what could happen?


No just click the volume button to mute it on your twitch stream internet tab.

I don't get what you mean with "strike".


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> No just click the volume button to mute it on your twitch stream internet tab.
> 
> I don't get what you mean with "strike".


If im listening to jayz, and i get a copyright strike, do i have to pay anything or?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> hey, can i use my mic of my iphone for twitch temporarely?
> 
> If im listening to jayz, and i get a copyright strike, do i have to pay anything or?


There's an app available to make it work with your computer,not sure if it works with twitch though.

No twitch will just mute music from your VOD (video on demand).


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> There's an app available to make it work with your computer,not sure if it works with twitch though.
> 
> No twitch will just mute music from your VOD (video on demand).


Whats the name of the app? And yeah, can you tell me how to:

Play on TV and see comments\the stream on twitch

and

Whats the name of that app?

And also, when im live streaming, the music plays naturally right?
Btw thanks


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Whats the name of the app? And yeah, can you tell me how to:
> 
> Play on TV and see comments\the stream on twitch
> 
> ...


The app is called Pocketaudio.

And yeah the music plays normal.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> The app is called Pocketaudio.
> 
> And yeah the music plays normal.


Thanks, you see the thing is when i try to make the computer the main screen and the other secundary, it only shows a completly blue screen on my TV, and when i "double" the screens they show both normally (as if i was browsing my pc)


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Thanks, you see the thing is when i try to make the computer the main screen and the other secundary, it only shows a completly blue screen on my TV, and when i "double" the screens they show both normally (as if i was browsing my pc)


Which videocard do you have?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Which videocard do you have?


nividea gtx 760\770


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> nividea gtx 760\770


Hm it works fine with my 780.In control panel/display settings, do you have the multiple displays option set on "Extend these displays"?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Hm it works fine with my 780.In control panel/display settings, do you have the multiple displays option set on "Extend these displays"?


Oh thanks haha, now how can i set the TV on twitch? Its currently looking at my steam "page"

ALso, in the tv or the pc, somehow some of the parts are missing and shown on the other screen


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Oh thanks haha, now how can i set the TV on twitch? Its currently looking at my steam "page"


Just open your twitch page on your PC screen and then you can drag that to your TV.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Just open your twitch page on your PC screen and then you can drag that to your TV.


Thanks, I did that, but i also have a different page on the internet with my songs and when i open it, it also shows only on TV.

DO i set my pc or tv as main screen?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Thanks, I did that, but i also have a different page on the internet with my songs and when i open it, it also shows only on TV.
> 
> DO i set my pc or tv as main screen?


You set your PC monitor as your main screen and open anything else besides the game you're playing on your TV.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> You set your PC monitor as your main screen and open anything else besides the game you're playing on your TV.


Yes, I understand that, and i did everything you said, but when i click on the game, the only thing that shows up on tv is a blue desktop screen, not the twitch thing

like on the desktop it shows the icons on the bottom but nothing else


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> You set your PC monitor as your main screen and open anything else besides the game you're playing on your TV.


Soo yeah, when i go in game, and try to watch the comments on twitch by clicking on the logos on the tv, on the pc it also goes out of the game,


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Soo yeah, when i go in game, and try to watch the comments on twitch by clicking on the logos on the tv, on the pc it also goes out of the game,


Try to change from fullscreen to windowed fullscreen in your game settings.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Try to change from fullscreen to windowed fullscreen in your game settings.


Still the same lol


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Try to change from fullscreen to windowed fullscreen in your game settings.


It just doesnt pop up on the TV, just a blue screen, I try to Alt, Tab, but it comes to PC, switch monitor, comes to PC (even doe the option thingy is on the TV)


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Hmm ,it's a problem i haven't encountered yet so have no experience with ,i'll have to google abit for a solution .


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Hmm ,it's a problem i haven't encountered yet so have no experience with ,i'll have to google abit for a solution .


Thanks, do you stream too?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Thanks, do you stream too?


I used to yeah,but my uploadspeed is **** so the quality was not that good.Also my PC specs aren't all that great so streaming lowered my fps which made some games unplayable.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> I used to yeah,but my uploadspeed is **** so the quality was not that good.Also my PC specs aren't all that great so streaming lowered my fps which made some games unplayable.


My pc doesnt lag at all, lags a bit on stream but idc, yolo

Soo did you find a solution?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Soo did you find a solution?


It's just a complete blue screen or a BSOD crash (Blue screen with error)?And are your nvidia drivers updated?Also which cables do you use on both screens?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> It's just a complete blue screen or a BSOD crash (Blue screen with error)?And are your nvidia drivers updated?Also which cables do you use on both screens?


1st: Its my background (wich is a blue background) with only icons on the bottom (not the ones that i have normally on the background)

2nd: Ima make sure they are

3: HDMI cable


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> 1st: Its my background (wich is a blue background) with only icons on the bottom (not the ones that i have normally on the background)
> 
> 2nd: Ima make sure they are
> 
> 3: HDMI cable


It's normal to have no icons on your TV screen , i don't have any either,they're only showing on my main PC screen.

I have a DVI cable on my PC screen, but that shouldn't be the issue ,DVI only allows to run at a higher refresh rate if you have a screen that supports more than 60hz.

Lol i think you just forgot to drag your internet browser.It opens on your PC screen but you have to click and hold left mouse button to move your **** left or right (depends how you set it up) to your TV screen.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> It's normal to have no icons on your TV screen , i don't have any either,they're only showing on my main PC screen.
> 
> I have a DVI cable on my PC screen, but that shouldn't be the issue ,DVI only allows to run at a higher refresh rate if you have a screen that supports more than 60hz.
> 
> Lol i think you just forgot to drag your internet browser.It opens on your PC screen but you have to click and hold left mouse button to move your **** left or right (depends how you set it up) to your TV screen.


I bought a microphone, how do i record?


----------

